# Frog leg beetles



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently bought some of these little fellars, (Frog leg beetles). The guy selling them said they fed on fruit and were easy to keep, so after settling them into their new little viv i looked them up on the internet only to discover that they would only eat Sweet potatoe leaves and impossible to breed. I read somewhere that they would eat a sollution of honey and water and give it a try and yes they did. Whether this is any good for them though i don't know. Ive also tried apple and they also seem to eat, or probably just get moisture from it. So, does anyone keep these with any success ? Or do they just slowly starve to death


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

They should eat most fruits so just see which ones they go for and yes it is extreamly hard to breed them, in fact i havnt heard of anyone to sucessfully breed these in captivity


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

They arent impossible to breed but difficault cos the larvae live in palm tree roots, japanese food wholesalers do sell the root in powder form


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Thx, i'm just glad they are eating , as for breeding, Berlin university is trying and not having any success so they are just on show looking pretty  Oh and thx for my recent order TB, all arrived safe and well.


----------

